# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt dây CNC (EDM) >  Cần mọi người giúp đỡ tình trạng máy dk7732

## minhduc0110

Hiện tại em đang xài con DK7732 máy của em nó bị 4 vấn đề là : 

- Cắt ra sản phẩm nó có rằng cưa ( mặc dù em đã thay bạc đạn , thay cục đồng gắn bạc đạn )

- Máy em mà cắt đồ dài từ 100cm trở lên là chạy được chừng 1 tiếng là thế nào củng đứt chỉ ( em đã thay hợp kim mới luôn rồi )

- Máy em đứt chỉ nó củng không dừng máy nữa.

- Lâu lâu nó lại bị tình trạng cắt xong sản phẩm không dừng motor

----------

